# New 6.5HP 212 CC Engines For $99



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

For anyone needing a new engine, Harbor Freight is doing another one of their famous $99.99 sales for the 212cc 6.5 HP Predators October 7, 8 & 9.

Gas Engines at Harbor Freight Tools


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Heck of a deal for that money. You have one of the blue ones, curious if they have an electric starter option? I don't see where they say either way on that.

If someone is looking at this, be sure to note that this is a single shaft motor, if you have a 2 shaft tecumseh it won't be a direct sway because the 2 shafts rotate opposite each other.  For the right chassis, it looks like a good option. I know it's probably a Chinese motor, but then again what isn't now days?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The blue 6.5HP Greyhound has no electric start or stator coil.
The blue 11 HP Greyhound has both.

The black 6.5HP Predator has neither I think.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Appreciate the info*

Good info, thanks again.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Engines on sale again for $99.99 March 9, 10, 11.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I wouldn't take one if they were free..









Scot


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

How hard are they to start in the cold?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Mine starts fine in the cold, but I had to open the jets slightly as mine was running lean. It would start fine, but surge a bit.

Also, mine is stored in a garage so it isn't super cold.

Also we have had nearly no snow, so only used it briefly a couple times.


----------

